# Houston Layden =nyk Going Bankrupt



## DON DADA (Jul 9, 2002)

THEY SHOULD BE ASHAMED TO REPRESENT NYC AT LEAST THOMAS And spree have that badboy image you know remember oakley and mason we want stars trade houston before its too late and maybe layden will keep his job


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

No one will take him on. Not at his salary. Layden offered him a $100 million package when the most anyone (like Detroit) could offer was $85 million. Houston is not even one of the top 10 shooting guards, never mind a top ten player. That is why all the trade talk is about Sprewell. He has a smaller and shorter contract, plus he plays two ways. Houston is a bad defender.

Who do you think the Knicks could get? Vin Baker, maybe


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

The Knicks are not losing becasue of a lack of Bad Boy image. They were losing because they were a flat out bad team last year. And c'mon, if you are a basketball fan you just got to know that houston is untradable. What GM not on crack is going to take this guy's contract.


----------

